# Public v Private Maternity Care



## Sunny

I know this has been covered before but looking to see if anyone has recent experience. Just found out that we our having our first child and I haven't got a clue.

What I seem to be hearing that going public is perfectly fine for routine pregnancies but there were issues are with getting appointments and then having to spend a lot of time waiting around.

I don't have any particular desire to go private apart from the nervous father thing so am just wondering what people think. 

Also, is there much of a difference between the maternity hospitals in Dublin?

Cheers


----------



## terrysgirl33

No huge difference between hospitals, except Mt Carmel is 'nicer' but standard of care seems comparable.  I had my last child in 2008, at that time I was public and I found the level of care given to problems in pregnancy was the same no matter which option you had.  I was happy with the Rotunda.

Just to add, I believe the numbers of mothers-to-be have increased dramaticaly since 2008.


----------



## Jazz01

Having gone through kid #1 public & going through kid #2 private, the main difference I have is a HUGE reduction in waiting time for the routine check ups with the gynaecologist... also feel there is more time given this time around with everything, or else it was all so new first time around... 

Other side of it, is that private isn't cheap...


----------



## sulo

I went to Holles Street - Public Patient.  I was very lucky, waiting time was never that bad... never more than an hour - thats including waiting time and getting bloods, meeting consultant etc.  

I have friends that were v. nervous and they felt v. confident and comfortable knowing they would see the same consultant each time.  This is something you do not get when going Public.  

My opinion... I was pregnant, from my first visit until my last all my results were good/normal.  Saying that, I did have one concern and rang in to Holles, they told me to come in and see a consultant and I was seen immediately, they treat your concerns or worries, immediate - as they would a pay feeing patient.  Everything was fine, but their response was immediate.  I was put in a Semi Private ward when I was due - as thats all they had available... I was only public.. so nice upgrade for free *L*.


----------



## chrisboy

Woman talking about it on the Tom Dunne show yesterday on newstalk, made very interesting listening. She was advocating going public on it even if you have insurance. Was a fair bit about it, would be worth listening to the podcast if i were you.


----------



## Newbie!

Hi Sunny, we are just expecting our first baby too. Private was never on the cards, I just couldnt justify that amount of money (approx 3-4k) for a service I felt I would get by going public or semi-private. In the end we opted to go semi-private in the shared care arrangement with our GP. THis will cost about €900 with tax claimable off that amount. VHI cover everything else for us. I got my appointment from the coombe within 5 working days. My first appt will be with a midwife and my second with the consltant. I know that if I am a high-risk patient, I will recieve the care I need whether Im public, private or otherwise. The number of beds in the room wasnt really a factor to me. Im sure I'll be dying to get home no matter what the sleeping arrangements are!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for all the replies. At least no-one is coming back slating the public system. Had one person do that but I have to say that the vast majority of feedback with regard to public system is very positive. My biggest concern was waiting around all day on appointments etc but that doesn't seem to be the case. The shared care arrangement with the GP is also a good idea.


----------



## stephnyc

Newbie! said:


> The number of beds in the room wasnt really a factor to me. Im sure I'll be dying to get home no matter what the sleeping arrangements are!


 
I went public in 2010 and am going private this time. The number of beds in the ward was the ONLY factor in this decision though. Public the last time there were 10 mums & 11 babies in my ward (which was in the same corridor of other wards with other babies). I had to stay in for c-section and got no sleep for 4 nights.

As everyone says for a straight forward pregnancy & delivery, I would have no problem with public, but I am likely to have a c-section again this time and felt I would recover better in a private room (reading that back, I do realise that I'm paying over €3K for a few nights sleep! yikes!)


----------



## chrisboy

stephnyc said:


> I went public in 2010 and am going private this time. The number of beds in the ward was the ONLY factor in this decision though. Public the last time there were 10 mums & 11 babies in my ward (which was in the same corridor of other wards with other babies). I had to stay in for c-section and got no sleep for 4 nights.
> 
> As everyone says for a straight forward pregnancy & delivery, I would have no problem with public, but I am likely to have a c-section again this time and felt I would recover better in a private room (reading that back, I do realise that I'm paying over €3K for a few nights sleep! yikes!)



Having  insurance wont guarantee a private room in a maternity hospital! There mightnt be one available!


----------



## remey

chrisboy said:


> Having insurance wont guarantee a private room in a maternity hospital! There mightnt be one available!


 
Chrisboy is absolutely right.
I think the main benefit of private care is shorter waiting times and seeing the same consultant each time. For some people its well worth the price in which case its justified.
Personally, and its all about personal opinion and experience, I went public on my first 3 years ago and doing so this time round too.
Both times I got first scan appointments for 12 and 13 weeks.
I was in the hospital yesterday for a routine consultant appointment. My apt was at 8.30 so being public I arrived early at 8 and was on my way home at 9.15 which isnt bad in my opinion.
I've a friend going semi private through a different hospital and she is saying she's sorry she didnt go public. Hospitals differ too though.
The care the last time was absolutely spot on, I couldnt fault it at all. Hopefully its as good this time. The best things was no bill at the end....
Congratulations.


----------



## stephnyc

chrisboy said:


> Having  insurance wont guarantee a private room in a maternity hospital! There mightnt be one available!



Which is why I chose Mount Carmel... It's a very personal choice, but as I said I couldn't fault the care in the public system up until after delivery. The public ward & limited time the midwives had for each patient was the deciding factor for me.

This topic is debated frequently on the "baby" forums elsewhere btw, with a wide variety of opinions. You just have to do what you think is best


----------



## flattea2

Mt Carmel has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread.

It certainly is 'nice' but it should be noted that if there are problems during labour you may need to transferred to one of the big 3 Dublin hospitals for surgery (eg c-section) as MC does not have the facilities.

Otherwise the main difference is waiting times and seeing the same consultant. You may get a private room but this is not guaranteed - it really depends on the day.


----------



## Sunny

flattea2 said:


> Mt Carmel has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread.
> 
> It certainly is 'nice' but it should be noted that if there are problems during labour you may need to transferred to one of the big 3 Dublin hospitals for surgery (eg c-section) as MC does not have the facilities.
> 
> Otherwise the main difference is waiting times and seeing the same consultant. You may get a private room but this is not guaranteed - it really depends on the day.


 
That's an urban legend about Mount Carmel. Have been hearing that for years but I rang them yesterday. The only births they can't deal with are babies born before 32 weeks which apparently is only about 1% of births in Ireland. They are fully equipped for c-sections etc. 

Have heard very mixed reviews about the place though and I think I would rather spend the money on the baby rather than getting the baby out since the public hospitals seem to do such a great job. I guess it is just a personal decision with no real problems in choosing either. I thought the differences would be greater to be honest.


----------



## Shawady

Sunny, is your options just public or private?
If you have health insurance you may be covered to go semi-private, which is what most of my female colleagues do and seem to have no problem.

My wife went to the Coombe private on our children and had a very positive experience. Some of the reasons she went private was (1) Her own private room. This was something she prefered although some new mother might like to share a ward with other new mothers. (2) She had her own consultant which she seen every time. (3) I think she had more scans but probably not the most important detail at the end of the day.

We did visit a freind approx 7 years ago that went public (not semi-private) in the Coombe and to be honest I thought the war was awful. It was very cramped and it was obvious her bed was just an extra one shoved in to a corner.
I suppose as previous posters have said it is a personal choice.

One other point worth mentioning is that at the time we went private we could claim back 40% of the cost but that has since been reduced to 20%. It's s bit of a difference if you are paying 3-4k.


----------



## dmos87

I'm half way through my first pregnancy, so I can completely share your worries OP!

My sister is a Midwife, and I spoke in length with her and my insurance company. In the end I was happy to go Public and so far all is going well. The wait times can be a bit dire at times, but as another poster mentioned - ignoere the appointment time you are given. Get there as early as possible the morning of as most hospitals use a ticketing system. They give you a number that goes in order when you arrive, and you sit and wait for your number to be called. 

I was only told last Thursday to come as early as possible btw, and it was a tip from another mum in the wait room. We got there for 10.45am, and I spent 15 mins sitting next to her. Turns out we had the same appointment time, but she went there for 9am and had already been seen for blood pressure. At 11, she was called in for the final check up and was then off home about 15 mins later.  Me on the other hand, I was there from 10.45 to 3.30pm, so I'll definitely be going in early next time!! 

Otherwise, sit back and enjoy it and stop worrying. Its lovely to see your baby on the screen and the day is very exciting if you just let go. Congratulations!!


----------



## flattea2

Sunny said:


> That's an urban legend about Mount Carmel. Have been hearing that for years but I rang them yesterday. The only births they can't deal with are babies born before 32 weeks which apparently is only about 1% of births in Ireland. They are fully equipped for c-sections etc.


 
Apologies, you are correct. I had heard this from a cousin who's wife was attending MC - obviously incorrect!


----------



## Preginfo

Just to add that as so many people have switched to public , you are 99% gauranteed to get a private bed now if you booked one.  Semi Private only cost €1200 nowadays & Private €2300 so it's much more affordable.


----------



## airgead07

Looking at booking into Holles St. Not sure whether to go semi-private or public? Have private health insurance with laya but hard to know what is and isn't covered.

Has anyone any esperiences of public and semi-private in Holles St?


----------



## stephnyc

airgead07 - congratulations!

if you are unsure about what is covered, ring Laya - they are well used to answering these sorts of questions

you'll probably get more detailed answers on other 'baby' forums such as rollercoaster or WOL .. and I would guess that most people dont experience semi private & public - if they choose one option & it goes well, they likely choose the same option next time

every maternity hospital has its good & bad stories, good & bad midwives etc

i would agree thou, that as more people choose public, you are more likely to get your private or SP room, if that is what you choose.. good luck!


----------



## Latrade

I'd recommend the semi-private option too. 

We did so with the Rotunda, and although you're essentially paying to skip queues, it was worth it. The public area was always packed, sometimes no seating and of course it was always roasting down there. The waiting might be overstated, but the comfort while you're waiting isn't. The speedy appointments meant she could get back to work on time and without having sat (or stood) around waiting.


----------



## Jeffpa

Hi Sunny,

Congrats on your news. Our first baby was born 3 months ago and we went Private to the Rotunda for a few reasons:
A little nervous about 1st birth
Consistency of care/consultant
Both working and wanted to avoid waiting times
Possibility of a private room
Also many of my friends went public for their first and vowed never to do it again.

For us it worked or quite well the cost was €2,300 of which approx €400 should be refunded by our health insurer and tax refund of 20% of remainder. 
We met our chosen consultant at every appointment, average waiting time was about 10 mins, he did a scan at each appt which gave us great peace of mind. I didnt bother going with shared care with my GP and consultant didnt mind at all, also parking was fine (got off street parking every time). We were quite lucky that he was on call the evening our daughter was delivered so came in on a Sunday evening for the delivery. We got a private room which for me was great it was so nice and quiet and loads of staff around if needed. If we were doing it again I would go Private in the Rotunda. 
Best of luck


----------



## Sunny

I suppose I should give an update on this. Can't believe I opened this thread a year and a half ago!

In the end we went semi private in Mount Carmel. The main reason was that we couldn't get the consultant that had been recommended to us in the Rotunda but we had heard good things about one in Mount Carmel. 

The experience was extremely positive. The appointments and scans were easy to arrange (including Saturday morning scans which was handy for me) and never had to wait more than 20mins. The facilities are comfortable and we found the staff great. To be honest, everything went so smoothly for the pregnancy that I was beginning to regret going there as every scan and appointment was so quick with never any issues. The one or two first time parent scares that we had were dealt with brilliantly including middle of the night scans and phone calls from our consultant reassuring us that everything was fine. 

However, after a painless pregnancy (For me anyway. The wife was pretty sick!!), the birth ended up with complications. My wife went two weeks over and had to be induced. Even then the hospital were great. My wife didn't want to be induced but the consultant scheduled her in when she was 13 days over I think. We turned up but when the consultant saw that my wife wasn't keen on being induced (Damn google!!), she had no problem sending her home for another 24 hours to give the baby every chance.

In the end, she had to be induced. Despite everyones best efforts and my wife against it, we ended up having an emergency c section that night. The baby was born with breathing difficulties and was rushed off to the neo natal unit before we even got to hold her. That first night was probably the scariest night of my life. However once again, I can't speak highly enough of the medical staff. My wife and I were given a private room where we could be alone. We were given regular updates from the doctors and I was allowed into the neo natal unit once the baby was stabilised to take a picture to show my wife. 

In the end, mother and baby spent 8 nights in hospital but both made full recoveries. My daughter spent most of that time in incubator but the staff were great with regard to making sure my wife could try breastfeeding and by supporting both of them. My daughter is now 8 months old and is flying!

From what I can gather, maternity care in most hospitals is top notch with great staff. I would never tell people that they should go to Mount Carmel over somewhere else. I just heard things about it before going that proved far from true. The medical facilities and staff are top notch. A traumatic experience was eased considerably given the support by staff and by the quality of the accomodation. Everything was just so quiet and calm compared to the maternity hospitals I had seen. 

The best part was that after 20 years of never claiming from health insurance, I got to claim 6 nights accomadation and medical expenses for wife and baby so I ended up getting a bargain!!


----------



## stephnyc

hi Sunny! great to hear all went well and mum & baby are happy & healthy!

I had a very similar experience of semi private in mount carmel - (I had a csection, but baby was fine & didnt need the neo natal ward thank goodness!), but I found the setup great, the midwives fabulous and the care second to none - and I even managed to get some sleep which is really key in those early days!

people have very preconceived notions about MC for some reason, but I highly recommend it!


----------

